# Looking for a professional to mod my E2DL - Warning: Could be blasphemy



## Search (Jan 15, 2010)

I've got a single-mode E2DL. Yes, kind of rare.

I want to mod it with an XPG. It's going to be used on duty, so I'm looking for a modder with a reputation for quality and reliability.

I'm not sure what the stock driver runs the LED at, but I've seen what an R4 ran at 1.4 amps (at the tail cap) can do with primaries. I love it.

I've seen an E2DL with R5 and if you mod it right, the focus is spot on.

Budget is real tight. It maxes out at 45 dollars, and even if anyone would have done it for 10, I'll be paying 45 now that I said that. I'm selling a 6P to fund it. My fiance would leave me if I spent money on flashlights and not diapers. So a smooth paypal transaction that doesn't hit my bank will go under the radar.

Anyone?


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Jan 15, 2010)

I can do an emitter swap for you.
I've done several E1B's and E2DL's
Send me a PM..


----------

